# Klicks auf Links vs. Alle Klicks



## oraclin25 (12. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Export von einem Web-Analytics-Tool bekommen:

"Seitenname";"Klicks auf Links";"Alle Klicks";
"...";"1000000";"1400000"

Weiss jemand was der Unterschied zwischen Klicks auf Links und Alle Klicks ist?

Vielen Dank.

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## finbey (17. September 2013)

Würde jetzt mal sagen, Klicks auf Bilder, Rechtsklick und Buttons also das Absenden von Forularen.. Wenn Google natürlich jeden Klick abfängt, auch jeden anderen Klick z.B zum Text markieren etc.


----------



## oraclin25 (19. September 2013)

Hallo finbey,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------

